# Spiraling out of control



## YoYoSpin (Jan 7, 2007)

Here are some spiral cut slimlines that fell off my lathe today:

Sheaoak...




Padauk with a maple band...



Spalted box elder...



Acrylic...


----------



## jkoehler (Jan 7, 2007)

those are funky.
how did you do the spirals?


----------



## chigdon (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the tight spiral -- something different.  Nice.


----------



## TBone (Jan 7, 2007)

Definitely different, but they have a nice look.  How do they feel to use?


----------



## woodpens (Jan 7, 2007)

Those are cool, Ed! Did you get a new toy for Christmas?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks...yes, a new toy for the shop. It's a Sorby Spiraling/Texuring tool.





For these pens, I'm using the 2mm cutter set at the right-turn 0.5 position. BTW, here's a link to the Sorby site where they have some very useful online video tutorials: http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/


----------



## darbytee (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow Ed, I've got that tool but my results don't seem to look nearly as nice as yours. Beautiful work!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice work! I like them.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 7, 2007)

Me Too, and I usually don't like spirals on pens, but these are tight and look good.


----------



## woodpens (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_For these pens, I'm using the 2mm cutter set at the right-turn 0.5 position. BTW, here's a link to the Sorby site where they have some very useful online video tutorials: http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/



I just watched the videos. That is slick. I want one! [8D]


----------



## Charles_HargenraderJr (Jan 7, 2007)

Great results with that tool. You seem to have a good "grasp" on the use of it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 7, 2007)

That sure is one screwey looking pen! []

Nice job!


----------



## broitblat (Jan 8, 2007)

I just ordered the spiraling tools, but I don't expect to get the same results []

Ed, I seem to think you've been doing some spiral work for a lot longer than you've had the new toys (at least on stoppers).  In any case, great work!


----------



## stevers (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats some wild stuff. How do you sand something like that? Or is it clean enough to go without sanding?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 8, 2007)

What technique did you use to finish the wood pens?


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm curious about the sanding and finishing as well.  Also the look is good, but how comfortable are they to write with?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 8, 2007)

The process is: turn to the final dimension, sand completely, cut the spirals, then buff using the Beall system. Also, the wood has to be hard and fine grained for this to work well. Comfort...I like textured pens that don't slip in your hand, so these work well for me.


----------



## underdog (Jan 8, 2007)

Man.. those are all screwed up! []

Nice work.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />That sure is one screwey looking pen! []
> 
> Nice job!



Always a comic [)] in the crowd.
Personally, I think he has spun out of control. []
Very unique, I like.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 8, 2007)

Very Unique, yes. I like the acrylic in the last picture, but the contrasting CB in the second picture just doesn't do it IYKWIM.


----------



## melogic (Jan 8, 2007)

Ed,
Wonderful job on the spirals! [] Was it any more difficult for the acrylic as opposed to the wood? Were there any differences in finishing or technique?


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2007)

Ed!  Beautiful pens!  I particularly like that red one!  Can I have it?   [)]

Scott.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 8, 2007)

Those spirals are cool... not my cup of tea, cool nonetheless.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 9, 2007)

thats different l like em ED![]


----------



## chigdon (Jan 9, 2007)

I have had the texturing tool for a while and just recently got the spiraling cutter and jig for it.  You beat me to it!  Nice looking pen.


----------



## kenwc (Jan 9, 2007)

Ed...I think a new video is in order...Theme music needs to be "The Twist".


----------



## Huzzah (Jan 12, 2007)

Ed - I think I found how where the blanks for your wood pens came from.  Check out the first picture in this &lt;Link&gt;


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG...that is certainly an eccentric, garden aesthete. Thanks for posting the link.

Yes, the acrylic was much more difficult to buff out than the wood...but with enough Tripoli, you can defeat just about any pesky sanding or cut marks.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

Interesting, how does it feel?


----------

